# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  I found this drug useful

## fletcher3

"Modifinal" , found that 100mg before a workout made it more fun!
Drug is banned in most international competitions. I'm 73 maintaining
very much of my strength and conditioning. 

fred

p.s. just "google" it. Not speed but I note they are feeding it to
some combat groups.

----------


## whiteowl

Sounds great but how does one go about acquistion....narcolepsy, apnea, excessive sleepiness.

----------


## kaju

> sounds great but how does one go about acquistion....narcolepsy, apnea, excessive sleepiness.


he he he !!!!

----------


## lovbyts

Provigil = modifinal

----------


## whiteowl

I was being serious about acquistion. It's not like they did not hand out stimulants in my day. But it would be nice to be able to request without the only symptoms i could find listed on the site.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

I have taken this. It does not give a speedy effect like those drugs they give for adhd. They have actually given this stuff to navy fighter piolets in very high doses to keep them alert for long missions. Poker players take them to get a mental edge in a long game.

IMO it was really good the first few days then the plesant/helpful effects kind of wore off. You can get it out of pharmacies in india, google it but do a source check. You REALLY need to do source checks in those kinds of boards lol

A psychiatrist that consults for my company told me this will be handed out for all sorts of off label uses once the patents expire, like working the overnight shift, etc, etc, etc.....

----------


## senorsalt

BOOM overnite shifts im golden

----------


## 45factor

Nuvigil is the newer, stronger, longer lasting form of Provigil. Without the crappy side effects of Provigil. 

NUVIGIL is an FDA-approved prescription medicine used to improve wakefulness in adults who experience excessive sleepiness (ES) due to treated obstructive sleep apnea (OSA), shift work disorder (SWD), or narcolepsy.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

If this is taken at about 6pm for workout will it keep me awake all night? I have the 8-5 routine.

----------


## 45factor

Most likely Yes as this depends on the dose. It's supposed to last 12hrs at 250mg...

You could take a quarter of the dose to see how it effects you as everyone is different.

----------


## clemont51

I tried 100 mg at 3pm and had a restless night. Usual routine is 100 mg at
5am, 1 to 1 1/2 hours very fast hiking involving climbing. Two hours later
hit the gym for weight workouts. I can envision the time when it will be a routine issue to persons of may age (75).

----------


## CMadden

I took Modifinal when I had a construction job in Canada a few months ago. Took 1 pill at 5am and was able to keep up with the young guys working. I turned 50 on the job. I would be wide awake until midnight and start over at 5am next day.
Plus it puts you in a great mood.

----------


## Times Roman

sounds like you better hit the gym in the morning then if you want to get to sleep at night?

----------


## Spartans09

I don't like anything that messes with my sleep, I'm too sensitive to any stimulant. Sleeplessness is like torture.

----------


## CanisLupus

Doc put me on it a few years ago for narcolepsy / daytime somnolence. As you hinted to above, I've heard it's the new 'go' pill for military pilots, over amphetamine. They're very different from each other, though, imho. Provigil helps keep me awake, but doesn't seem to give me that razor focus that dex / adderall does. They seem a little more free to prescribe it, though. Getting prescribed Adderall was like getting top secret clearance, especially at 40 yrs old. Oh, and I CAN sleep with modafinil, I used to take it right before bed, and practically hit the floor running in the morning (not a morning person). It did make me a lighter sleeper, though; which was good at the time b/c we had a newborn, and my wife traveled a lot. Normally a marching band could cross my bedroom without it bothering me.

----------

